# Howdy from Montana



## maschutte (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello fellow smoker buffs!  I am a newbie in the world of smokin meat at home so I joined to get some great tips and ideas from all the pro's out there.  I just bought a new smoker/grill with the side box and have limited knowledge on how to use it but am anxious to get going!


----------



## grothe (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to SMF maschutte.....lots of great info here....glad ta have ya!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Congrats on the new smoker if you go to the charcoal section you will probably find mods for your smoker that will make it perform even better. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## jdt (Apr 29, 2009)

welcome from iowa, got to spend a little time in the crazy mountains last summer, can't wait to get back to montana.


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, you'll find plenty of help from friendly folks who like to share good times. It's all good my friend.


----------



## alx (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome.The Montana contingent is ever growing.Lots of good info on your rig.


----------



## billbo (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard! You will find all the help you need right here, just ask! Check this out! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=108


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## seenred (Apr 29, 2009)

Hello maschutte and welcome to the SMF family.  Glad you joined us.  Lots of great info here to browse.  You might wanna check out Jeff's 5 day e-Course.  Lots of good tips there to help you get started.  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## smokin_tarheel (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome, You have come to the right place to get info on smokin. Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 30, 2009)

hey, maschutte - welcome to the party! i'm from chinook and the weather's been awfully cold still up here, but i've managed to do q of some kind the alst four weekends!

looking forward to seeing more of you here. if you have any questions, just ask! these guys are GREAT!


----------



## ol' smokey (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  I don't recommend smoking food in the buff though.


----------



## smokyjeff (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Welcome and thanks for coming along!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Apr 30, 2009)

_*Howdy maschutte, there is a wealth of knowledge here, you will get along fine. What part of MT are y'all from? I am in the NW corner on Flathead lake*_.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 30, 2009)

Great to have you along! Lots of great info and folks willing to share it here.


----------



## afreetrapper (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome to the group maschutte theirs a wealth of knowledge here to help ypu get started*.
*


----------



## donnylove (Apr 30, 2009)

Welcome from Billings.  This is the perfect place to learn about all things smoked.  Enjoy and don't be afraid to ask questions!


----------



## swinging meat (May 4, 2009)

What part of Montana are you from? Not too many of us are around this forum, so its nice to have another Big Sky state rep on the board. 

As for advice you surely have come to the right place.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------



## rivet (May 4, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, and glad to have you as part of the group!


----------



## cman95 (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.


----------

